

Fuduntu 2013.1 Released - Steam, Netflix, and lots more inside - tildeslashblog
http://www.fuduntu.org/blog/2013/01/07/fuduntu-2013-1-release/

======
macavity23
_Valve has authorized us to distribute the Steam Linux package to our users
and host it in our repositories_

Suggests that Valve are happy to see Steam spread to other distributions
(presumably with certain compatibility checks). A good sign IMHO; I have seem
some concerned about being locked into Ubuntu.

Will be interesting to see how far they are prepared to take things: will it
be only Ubuntu/Debian based distros, or will they spread to others too? If
Steam for Linux takes off AT ALL it seems it would be in (say) Red Hat's
interest to get it working in Fedora.

~~~
dignan
There is already a version for Fedora:
[https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux#F...](https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux#Fedora)

------
vowofnow
Oh crap. And I wanted to get work done today :P

